# Mail : j'ai perdu tout mon courrier Gmail !!!



## mp837 (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai jeté tous mes messages depuis mon serveur gmail, suite à un piratage de ma boîte. Mais les dossiers ont aussi été effacé sur Mail!! ceux-ci sont très importants et je ne retrouve pas de dossier mail dans mes sauvegardes time machine. C'est une catastrophe! 
Aidez-moi à les récupérer svp!!
Merci


----------



## Breizh44 (22 Juin 2012)

C'est parce que ton dossier bibliothèque est invisible sur ton ordinateur (tu es bien sous lion?) et donc pas sauvegardé ou bien invisible. J'ai pu le constater en voulant récupérer mon trousseau d'accès il y a quelques mois  heureusement, je connaissait mes codes.

Je préconiserai un logiciel de récupération de données effacées de la corbeille (avis aux connaisseurs).                                                                                                                    

En attendant, plus tu remplis ton disque et moins tu as de chance de revoir un jour tes mails chéris.


----------



## mp837 (22 Juin 2012)

Merci pour cette réponse.
Je suis sous snow léopard, et mon dossier bibliothèque est bien visible. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le dossier Mail n'est pas dans la sauvegarde du dossier bibliothèque dans Time Machine.
Je ne crois pas qu'un logiciel de récupération de données fonctionne sur gmail, puisque mes messages ont été effacés depuis le serveur.

Merci de me répondre


----------



## Breizh44 (22 Juin 2012)

Attend, j'ai pas tout suivi ,là.
Tu a configuré tes mails avec le logiciel de apple?
Dans ce cas, ce sont les fichiers de mails qui apparaissent dans le logiciel MAIL, qui sont une copie des originaux (et non des alias) et qui sont dans ta bibli utilisateur que tu a supprimé?

Si j'ai bien compris, alors la deuxième partie de ma réponse peut tenir la route.
Sinon, je suis à la ramasse. Donc précise.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Juin 2012)

mp837 a dit:


> Je ne crois pas qu'un logiciel de récupération de données fonctionne sur gmail, puisque mes messages ont été effacés depuis le serveur.


Es tu en IMAP ?


----------



## mp837 (22 Juin 2012)

Bon, en bref  sur mon serveur gmail, j'ai tout jeté. 
Sur mon logiciel Mail de mon ordi, j'avais crée un dossier dans "personnel"; ce dossier est lié au compte gmail et si on jette les mails dans gmail, le dossier créé dans "personnel" de Mail s'efface aussi. Fallait le savoir...
J'ai pu trouver enfin le dossier mail dans Time Machine... donc pas de catastrophe! néanmoins comment maintenant je peux remettre ces mails très important dans Mail sur mon ordi?

Merci de vos réponse

Ps non je ne suis pas en IMAP


----------



## Breizh44 (22 Juin 2012)

tu prend les mails un par un et tu fais ouvrir avec MAIL?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Juin 2012)

mp837 a dit:


> J'ai pu trouver enfin le dossier mail dans Time Machine... donc pas de catastrophe! néanmoins comment maintenant je peux remettre ces mails très important dans Mail sur mon ordi?


Si c'est le dossier ta petite maison / bibliothèque / Mail que tu as retrouvé dans ta sauvegarde TM, il te suffit de le remettre au même endroit.

Pour faire simple, tu te mets au bon endroit dans ta bibliothèque et là tu lances Time machine (via le Dock) pour entrer dans l'espace intersidéral.




mp837 a dit:


> JPs non je ne suis pas en IMAP


Bizarre


----------



## mp837 (22 Juin 2012)

Oui, certes, mais je voudrais reconstituer un dossier avec ces mails. dois-je les copier dans un nouveau dossier et mettre celui-ci dans Mail? je suis tétanisée à l'idée de faire une fausse manip et de tout perdre...


----------



## mp837 (23 Juin 2012)

Bonjour et merci pour toutes vos réponses.

J'ai trouvé pour "remettre" les dossiers mails sauvegardés dans Time Machine, dans mail. Il suffit de faire "importer" dans mail et de choisir le dossier concerné! OUF!

Merci à tous


----------

